# Travis was Right !



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber & WeWork are bleeding Soft Bank Dry.
Soft Bank is in the Negative for first time ever.

Has the Money River Run Dry ?

Obviously, Travis knew best. But certain greedy individuals we will not name( a Huff AHuff Huffington) on the board of Directors prematurely pushed Uber towards an I.P.O. for personal gain.

Soft Bank recently sold Boston Dynamics( similar to Googles D.A.R.P.A.) Scarey Robot Division to Hyundai Motor Corp.
Things are Tough at Soft Bank.
They will soon get EVEN TOUGHER at Uber.









Whats YOUR Exit Plan ?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber & WeWork are bleeding Soft Bank Dry.
> Soft Bank in the Negative for first time ever.
> 
> Has the Money River Run Dry ?
> ...


Somehow rats know to get off of a sinking ship
Its crazy to wonder how some investors even ever got the money
to pour into uber to begin with..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Somehow rats know to get off of a sinking ship
> Its crazy to wonder how some investors even ever got the money
> to pour into uber to begin with..


Uber
No Longer Bleeding Just Drivers Dry . . .


















25rides7daysaweek said:


> Somehow rats know to get off of a sinking ship
> Its crazy to wonder how some investors even ever got the money
> to pour into uber to begin with..


But . . . but . . . Uber now wants to PAY YOU IN STOCK !!!



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Somehow rats know to get off of a sinking ship
> Its crazy to wonder how some investors even ever got the money
> to pour into uber to begin with..


THEY " ORCHESTRATED" THE OVERTHROW & Usurping of Travis to facilitate a rushed I.P.O. !

Now, Uber suffers.
Now Drivers suffer.

Now Investors will be burnt.

More Uber corporate Layoffs coming very soon.( Q-1!)
" Flying Cars & " Robo Cars" spun off just this month.
Economy( Covid) will get worse 
Long before it gets better . . .


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber & WeWork are bleeding Soft Bank Dry.
> Soft Bank is in the Negative for first time ever.


With Über it was never, ever, if.

It has always been when. whEnron.

.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> With Über it was never, ever, if.
> 
> It has always been when. whEnron.
> 
> .


will they fragment?
Or create a Giant Crater ( sucking in Investors) when they Crash ?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Somehow rats know to get off of a sinking ship
> Its crazy to wonder how some investors even ever got the money
> to pour into uber to begin with..


It's the public's money....retirement funds etc .... 
https://www.nasdaq.com/market-activity/stocks/uber/institutional-holdings


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mbd said:


> It's the public's money....retirement funds etc ....
> https://www.nasdaq.com/market-activity/stocks/uber/institutional-holdings


Exactly !

Investment Brokers ALWAYS shuffle off the bottom of the Deck to Deal retirement portfolios losing hands while gaining Large Commissions.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Exactly !
> 
> Investment Brokers ALWAYS shuffle off the bottom of the Deck to Deal retirement portfolios losing hands while gaining Large Commissions.


TSLA raises money , GS gives them a upgrade... GS gets TSLA business...This was GS fee on TWTR
https://pro.wsj.com/scoops/goldman-get-38-5-twitter-ipo-fee-pool/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mbd said:


> TSLA raises money , GS gives them a upgrade... GS gets TSLA business...This was GS fee on TWTR
> https://pro.wsj.com/scoops/goldman-get-38-5-twitter-ipo-fee-pool/


Along with" special" offers to circumvent I.P.O. regulations . . . AT A DISCOUNT !


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

All these politicians sit on BOD seats.... fat cats who don’t work , but get free shares😛
If they don’t sit, relatives get perks...
Fat cats are all anti corporation 😉 but the lazy fat cats get $$$$ from them.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

He convinced all of you's that drivng for 3.99/hr is a great deal... so it doesn't surprise me that he could convince banks to give him the money.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

WeWork - that CEO was smooth, he didn’t want people in his building to eat meat while chewing down 10 lbs of meat a day... with no shoes on... that made him a saintly 😀 add yoga on top of that.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/leech


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

mbd said:


> WeWork - that CEO was smooth, he didn't want people in his building to eat meat while chewing down 10 lbs of meat a day... with no shoes on... that made him a saintly &#128512; add yoga on top of that.


Not hard to dislike that israeli **** whether one worked for him or not.


----------



## Stealth (Sep 8, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Along with" special" offers to circumvent I.P.O. regulations . . . AT A DISCOUNT !
> View attachment 533317


So basically insider trading because they knew in advance that an IPO was imminent


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stealth said:


> So basically insider trading because they knew in advance that an IPO was imminent


Well
An I.P.O. was " suggested" nearly since inception.

There was much more private funding to be had.
If Travis had been allowed to continue.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

That particular fund is just a small portion of SoftBank

The We Work fiasco was emblematic of reckless financial behavior towards the end of a long period of growth


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Softbank is in real trouble as the Saudi's and others who ran crazily to fund them in round one, have all refused to fund them anymore.

The Japanese taxpayer is all that is left.


----------

